

Mobile Apps That Reward Impoverished Students With Food, Medicine  - danielharan
http://www.fastcompany.com/1771527/mpowering-rewards-impoverished-students-with-food-medicine

======
danielharan
High-tech micro-managing paternalism? Feeding kids at school would achieve
much the same goal, minus the need for a cell-phone.

